# Replacement Headlights?



## RAMMAN! (Oct 1, 2002)

I think I saw a post that someone replaced there broke or yellowed headlights from JCwhitney for $55.? I couldn't find the post again and i couldn't find them on the site. Any one have any links, or good headlights for a 91 for sale?

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

People put the Tsuru (mexican b13) headlights in. They're like $300 and comes with a different grill (ugly IMO). I don't know what OEM replacements cost but they're probably like $50 a side.


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

ARE YOU SAYING THE TSURU GRILL IS UGLY?!?!?!

well, I agree. heh heh heh...

the tsura kit makes our sentra look like the toyota corolla... really, next time you see one, check it out. 

Sr20Power


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

maybe your saying that because you cant afford to get them.thats always the case with you guys .putting down what you cant get.give it a break already


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

chuckone said:


> *maybe your saying that because you cant afford to get them.thats always the case with you guys .putting down what you cant get.give it a break already *


Offering an honest opinion and putting something down are not the same. I doubt anyone who finds the Tsuru lights and/or grill ugly feels that way because of the cost. That doesn't make any sense in my opinion.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> maybe your saying that because you cant afford to get them.thats always the case with you guys .putting down what you cant get.give it a break already


Give it a break? It hasn't even started. First off I think the Tsuru headlights are badass, it's the grill I can't stand. If I ever get the kit I'll modify my existing grill. And just to put it into perspective for you, not to brag or anything, but I've set aside over $5K to put into my car, so the cost of the Tsuru's is not what's holding me back. I just can't justify spending $300 on a headlight mod. I know guys that spend $1K on headlight mods, and I'm more into performance enhancing mods. $1K will go a long way to make a car faster, nobody will notice the headlights are OEM.


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

I agree with Toolapcfan that the headlights are cool (so clear and diamond-like) -- but the grill is corolla-ish. 

Well, maybe I can afford them -- or maybe I can't -- but I don't see how that has to do anything with a mature person's opinion on a non-performance part anyway.

Have fun on these posts, and don't put people into a "category" that you've conjured up in your mind, because that's all it is -- in your mind.

Peace.
Sr20Power


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo*

yo I myself really like the Tsuru headlights.......Im not really into the grill though but heres a solution- if you dont like the grill do something about it, modify it..........the great innovators of this world didnt get great by conforming- they got great by taking chances...........(if the grill is not to your liking.....MAKE IT TO YOUR LIKING)...everyone has a right to there opinion ya know....


----------



## gottabfast (Sep 22, 2002)

I'm so glad this topic came up...I was just talking to a body shop the other day that can do custom wire mesh grills...so I was thinking about Tsuru headlights with a wire mesh grill(silver or aluminum?) on my Aztec Red SE-R?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> yo I myself really like the Tsuru headlights.......Im not really into the grill though but heres a solution- if you dont like the grill do something about it, modify it..........the great innovators of this world didnt get great by conforming- they got great by taking chances...........(if the grill is not to your liking.....MAKE IT TO YOUR LIKING)...everyone has a right to there opinion ya know....


Exactly, Like I already said;



> First off I think the Tsuru headlights are badass, it's the grill I can't stand. If I ever get the kit I'll modify my existing grill.


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

yo gottabfast, 

good idea, mang. please do post pictures once it's done. 

thumbs up from me.

sr20power


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

I just put up a post about Tsuru lights in another thread, and didn't even see this one. 
Where would I go about getting a Tsuru light kit if I wanted one?


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo*

yo....you can go to mossyperformance.com to get the Tsuru headlight conversion kit.......ask to speak to Greg Vogel hes really cool and will take care of you. Peace!


----------



## RAMMAN! (Oct 1, 2002)

Well, whoever has the Tsuru headlights, if your stock lights are still clear with no cracks, how much do you want for them?


----------



## SentraGuy101 (Nov 23, 2004)

Im thinking about buying the Tsuru Headlight conversion kit for 350$ comes with the lights and the grill...My question for you guys tho is, is it hard to instal? Or is it more of a pain in the butt than hard?


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

toolapcfan said:


> People put the Tsuru (mexican b13) headlights in. They're like $300 and comes with a different grill (ugly IMO). I don't know what OEM replacements cost but they're probably like $50 a side.


OEM for a B14 is like 130 each side. not sure about a b13


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

The 91 and 92 sentras have glass lens headlights, those run for about 79 bucks each at courtesyparts, you might be able to find em on ebay for about 25 bucks... oh and the tsuru headlights are ugly... no way I would spend 300 bucks on them. I wouldn't take em for free maybe just to sell them. I wish they had more headlight options for the B13s.


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

Are the Tsru Headlights plug in-headlights instead of the damn H-4 type bulb?! I've been trying to find a way to get away from that H-4 with the damn wire. I thought the 92 style would be great cuz it was 9007 but the dementions of the headlights are waaaay off. I'm just trying to convert and be happy.


----------



## 94SE-R_wi (Sep 14, 2004)

Check out a place called Certi-fit...www.certifit.com I got all my frount end parts for my 93 there... headlights $50 a side...fenders $20 Grill $15 etc. All parts are brand new and fit awesome.
-Ben


----------



## SentraGuy101 (Nov 23, 2004)

I just checked that website out and when i entered my car info they couldnt find any parts for it...i even checked for older years like 92 and 93 but nothing came up...


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

I have Tsuro's on my car and they look bad ass with a stock grill and clear corners


----------



## Modemagic (May 13, 2004)

stock B13 headlights, 96 bucks a side from the stealer.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Both Tsuru Headlights came with H4 & real kits came with connectors, just a test lamp is needed to conect them well

2005 TSURU front (not sold as a kit yet):


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

meangreen200sx said:


> OEM for a B14 is like 130 each side. not sure about a b13


I'm sure. I posted that like 3 years ago. I've learned a lot in 3 years.


----------



## 94SE-R_wi (Sep 14, 2004)

The website isnt very good...you are going to have to call certifit and speak to someone to get the price. Go to their website and send them an email ...or see if the number is on there.
-ben


----------

